# wrong argument passed now can't seem to rectify it



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

I was trying to install emacs 23.2 from ports. I did make install clean and the dialog window with options came up. I chose enabled XAW by mistake and get the error:

```
===>  emacs-23.2_2,2 please choose only one toolkit: GTK+/Motif/Xaw/Xaw3d.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/emacs.
```

I understand it but how do I untick it now. When I run make install clean it keep getting that error straight away without the possibility of choosing any options. I edited Make file to switch XAW off:

```
OPTIONS=        DBUS    "DBus support"                  ON \
                GCONF   "GConf support"                 ON \
                GIF     "GIF support"                   ON \
                GTK2    "GTK+ support"                  ON \
                JPEG    "JPEG support"                  ON \
                M17N    "M17N support for text-shaping" ON \
                MOTIF   "Motif support"                 OFF \
                OTF     "Opentype Font"                 ON \
                PNG     "PNG support"                   ON \
                SOUND   "Sound support"                 ON \
                SOURCES "Install source code"           ON \
                SVG     "SVG support"                   ON \
                TIFF    "TIFF support"                  ON \
                X11     "X11 support"                   ON \
                XAW     "XAW support"                   OFF \
                XAW3D   "XAW3D support"                 OFF \
                SYNC_INPUT      "Synchronously process asynchronous input"      ON \
                SCROLLBARS      "Without toolkit scroll-bars"                   ON \
                XFT     "Xft support"                   ON \
```

It still gives me that error. I tried make deinstall / make clean but it doesn't help.

Thank you


----------



## rusty (Jun 27, 2010)

run
[CMD=""]# make config[/CMD]
in 
/usr/ports/editors/emacs


----------



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## phoenix (Jun 27, 2010)

Reading ports(7) is recommended to learn all the different make targets that can be used.


----------

